# Project: Indigo tower



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I read somewhere that there is supposed to be an "indigo tower" somewhere i think in the marina area which is suposed to be the tallest building in the area is it possible its in the JBR because i saw a tall tower at the sales office and i did'nt know wat it was


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Eh. 

Please start all project threads with a hash before the title, and don't start one unless you have some information about it such as number of floors, height, location, year of completion, picture.. etc.

If you haven't got the info, then start it outside the project development section.

I don't like seeing "dirty" threads thrown here and there.

Welcome, btw


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

oops sorry im new to this


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Indigo tower is ment to be land mark tower for JLT
Not to many details on it right now and it has not started construction
The Indigo Tower will Land Mark of the JLT this may mean it may be the tallest of of great desgin with some feature that will make it stand out of the pack of many of the very orginal and great desgins of the other towers in the JLT. If it is to be the tallest it will have to taller than the Central Hotel 55F that is already planned. Sorry no more details right now !


----------

